# Left stranded!!



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So it was an eventfull ride Friday night.

Ride was going fine until the return home. Hooked up with a guy and we let him follow us out (he was alone). Mna was he the slowest driver I've ever went with. I think I could have walked out faster (and as the story continues, you' know why). My buddy wanted to just leave him behind, but I insisted no, that's just not right.

I was in the rear so I could keep slow poke in front of me and broke an outer tie rod end. Was in a puddle so powered the Brute out and broken the LF tire off the bead, so I was f'ed now. No big deal, had one of my regular riding buddies with me, so we could tow it out or just get it in the morning.

He's where I get p!ssed. Waited for them to return for me, never came. Tryed calling him, texting, etc.... and cell phone went dead. Call the wife, she was sleeping and now phone won't work at all. Waited an hour, no a sound or person to be seen. Tried walking out, too dark (about 2AM). So I lit a fire, had a nap, waited for daylight and walked the 15-20 km's to my house.

Can you believe a guy would leave ya behind? What if I was hurt? Can't believe an experienced rider would break the cardinal rule of "nobody left behind".

He called me at 10AM the next day after he seen my text and several messages. Tells me he got lost and had to use his GPS to get home. I know this is BS, cause when I walked out, I could see his tracks and not once did I see a stop or turn around. And this a trail we drive EVERY week, and you can't get lost.

Needless to say, I'm less one riding buddy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

With friends like that who needs enemies! Glad it all worked out


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that sucks.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Leaving a man behind, not much pisses me off more than that. I've almost come to blows over something very similar.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i ride alone


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Been in a similar situation man... sucks. glad you made it out ok


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

phIshy said:


> i ride alone


 One day you will regret that


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> One day you will regret that


I second that!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that guy was a **** face!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

burn his house down


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Tell him you want to go camping ,when you get everything set up..... grab the key to his quad and haul *** and dont go back see how he likes it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Tell him you want to go camping ,when you get everything set up..... grab the key to his quad and haul *** and dont go back see how he likes it


I wouldn't be that nice.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha:


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

wow, that is horrible


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow. That guy is a real douche. 

I can handle my self just fine in a situation like that and it sounds like you can too. Be the bigger man and brush it off since you made it out fine. But you can bet your last penny he would never ride with me again!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

had an overnighter in a blizzard few years back when my sled ran out of gas. Not fun at all, glad you made it out ok KMK.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> had an overnighter in a blizzard few years back when my sled ran out of gas. Not fun at all, glad you made it out ok KMK.


Yep, glad it was summer time.....spent a few in the snow hunting before, and that's not a good time to be had at all.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw your post yesterday. Trust me, he's no friend.

I'd kick his azz!!!

Then I'd kick his momma and daddy's azz!!!!

It really amazes me that he would do this. You should move to the southern states. 

This would never in a million years, be an issue.

Glad you made it out alright.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:agreed:


----------

